
Ask HN: How to be notified of vulnerabilities? - human
Do you have a service to recommend to be notified when vulnerabilities are discovered in software such as node packages, composer packages, linux distro versions, etc.?<p>I try to not update things <i>too</i> much as it often breaks other things, but I’d like to be notified of important vulnerabilities and fixes.
======
chupa-chups
OWASP dependency check
([https://www.owasp.org/index.php/OWASP_Dependency_Check](https://www.owasp.org/index.php/OWASP_Dependency_Check)).
(Java)

Oh, and snyk for js: [https://snyk.io/](https://snyk.io/)

